
Twitter notifies users that it’s now sharing more data with advertisers - clairity
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/8/21213593/twitter-data-sharing-pop-up-mobile-app-advertising-settings
======
0xDEEPFAC
This little bit is a gem.

"Twitter may share this information with these partners before you’ve signed
up for Twitter (e.g. when you first open the app before creating an account)
as disclosed prior to download in the Twitter app description in the App Store
and Google Play, but __does not offer you control over this data sharing until
after you’ve created a Twitter account. __* "

If I don't have an account, how could I have possibly have agreed to anything?
Do the permissions on the phone give the app everything about me as soon as I
download it?

What about situations where the phone comes preinstalled with this crap? Does
the act of buying such a phone automatically mean Twitter now knows where I
live and my taste in pornography?

~~~
temp43t453
fyi google services does the same, google just dont openly sell to others,
rather using it themselves.

~~~
0xDEEPFAC
well, I trust Alphabet Co not to "share/sell" our data just as much as the
laws put in place to protect our privacy are doing a decent job... which is to
say not at all of course : /

